# Who has the best Daughter in Law.?



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well this is mine................................................!!!!! Ray.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

My Mother in law has the best daughter in law, simples:wink2::wink2:


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

raynipper said:


> Well this is mine................................................!!!!! Ray.


Wow. That's a lot of work and dedication. Good for her! She should be rightly proud of her achievement.

But my mum has the best daughter in law. ...obviously


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

We do she married our Jamie on the 30th of December 2014 and she organised it all herself It was the most magical wedding I have Ever been to She is one of the loveliest girls I have ever met Despite working full time she has cared for our grandchildren and our son so perfectly the kids always have lovely clothes and the latest gadgets I really admire her ability to cope 
Our grandson is doing well at school and our little granddaughter is a joy to spend time with 
They survived their second son dying suddenly aged 9 days and the aftermath was the most terrible time in all our lives Throughout the whole ghastly nightmare She was strong and helped us all cope,whilst barely out of her teens .
She has a complicated and demanding job which involves her working nights and weekends I sometimes cant work out when she actually sleeps but she is so organised and in control 
She is a good cook, her home is lovely and tidier than mine, She comes over to us and does the garden etc 
We all go camping when we can and she mucks in and really enjoys seeing us all 
enjoying ourselves 
So as you can see I do have the best daughter-in law Ever


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I have two

Both equally lovely

I think of them as daughters

So that makes six daughters

Two sons

Aldra


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Well this is mine................................................!!!!! Ray.


Shame about the plastic.:wink2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

David, yes you are right. She always had a Barby Doll figure but obviously got into body building and voila.

Greygit, it seems more ladies have had plastic, tattoos and piercing these days than not. Look at all the claims and repairs that came to light last year.

Well I think she is brilliant at 45 after 3 kids, one grandkid and two marriages.

Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Greygit, it seems more ladies have had plastic, tattoos and piercing these days than not. Look at all the claims and repairs that came to light last year.

Ray.[/QUOTE]

I agree, your right but still cant stand plastic though. :frown2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha ha, never had the chance to find out and compare.................... yet.!!

Ray.


----------

